# HEARTBROKEN RIP POPPY



## karenandrews785 (11 mo ago)

We have just lost our beautiful Vizsla Poppy she was such a special Girl we had her for 10.5 years we cannot beleive she has gone she has left a huge hole in our family. She was truly a gift and a privilege to have had her in our lives. She was a special and loving soul.


----------



## TrumpetBlast (Jun 27, 2020)

So very sorry. The love they give us is life changing, and the time we have is never enough. Praying your memories bring you comfort when the tears have done their work.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Very sorry for your loss, she looked like a very happy girl. May you have lots of strength to recover from this huge loss.


----------



## Mrs M (Jul 21, 2021)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl.
Sending hugs.
xx


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Our hearts go out to you. Many of us here have been there and I know that no words will make it feel any different. She looks like an amazing girl and will always be.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

My heart breaks for you

If you would like to share some memories, please feel free.

May her memory be a blessing


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your family’s loss. 
They take a piece of your heart with them.


----------



## tiki and stormy (Aug 18, 2012)

So sorry to hear about the loss of Poppy. Vizslas are so loving and form such strong bonds, it is awful to lose one. Never thought I could bond with an animal like I bonded with my Vs. The pain will gradually lessen and you will be left with such wonderful memories.


----------



## karenandrews785 (11 mo ago)

TrumpetBlast said:


> So very sorry. The love they give us is life changing, and the time we have is never enough. Praying your memories bring you comfort when the tears have done their work.


Thank you so much x x


tiki and stormy said:


> So sorry to hear about the loss of Poppy. Vizslas are so loving and form such strong bonds, it is awful to lose one. Never thought I could bond with an animal like I bonded with my Vs. The pain will gradually lessen and you will be left with such wonderful memories.


Thank you so much she certainly did take a piece of our hearts it was a blessing to have her in our lives we will miss her very much. X x x x


----------



## petguides.co (11 mo ago)

So sorry for the loss of your cute looking girl


----------



## Steve424 (10 mo ago)

Sorry for your loss. Things are never the same. But, we carry on. Hang in there!


----------

